# 4-stroke generator options



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2012)

Just finished 2 strait nights of hosting bowfishermen and I can still hear the generator running in my head so I am ready to go for the 4-stroke. I priced the Honda's (and I know they are the best) and nearly had my own 4-stroke in my brain-lol.

This is my question- Does anyone else run another brand of 4-stroke that they consider quiet? If so do you know the decible level?

I need at least 2500 watts.

Thanks.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 9, 2012)

You could try the champion at tractor supply! I had one and it wasn't that bad! If I remember rite it was around 69db but after getting a Honda I will never go back!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought that almost all generators were four stroke?

You can add an extra muffler to quiet it down.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2012)

watermedic said:


> I thought that almost all generators were four stroke?
> 
> You can add an extra muffler to quiet it down.



Maybe I am mistating my goal???? I want one that is reasonably quiet like a Honda without that staggering price tag. I would drop a grand in a minute but $2,400 is out of the question for a 2500-3000 watt generator (for me anyway)

Can an "extra muffler" be added to any generator?
Can you tell I don't know anything about generators-lol?

I have a great Troy Built 5,500 watt unit that runs like a dream but is loud as a nightmare. If I could quiet that thing down I would love it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jerry i found some new EU2500s and EU3000s for 15 -1700 on ed ebay last week.  When i buy another one it will be one of the EUs.  Shot last friday night on hartwell and didnt even have to talk loud to hear each other.  EU 3000 pushing 6 HPS.


----------



## BigSwole (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the 3k watt champion from lowes. Was 329$ and runs at 68db. Its not honda quiet but its quiet enough to stand beside and talk normally.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 9, 2012)

*Eu 3000*



Flaustin1 said:


> Jerry i found some new EU2500s and EU3000s for 15 -1700 on ed ebay last week.  When i buy another one it will be one of the EUs.  Shot last friday night on hartwell and didnt even have to talk loud to hear each other.  EU 3000 pushing 6 HPS.



We run 10 HPS off of it and a 250watt light in the boat!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 9, 2012)

get a yamaha genny thats what we use.....heard good things from generac also...heard mixed things about hondas


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jul 9, 2012)

eb 3000 honda for 750 over in the market place...dont know if its still there?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 9, 2012)

jerry that troybuilt  u got do u have to mix your oil with your gas ?
also i here alot about the champions for a cheap genny there quite
if i was running a guide service i would be looking at hondas and yahama  . i got a friend that has 4 400 w hps lights with a yammer hammer and u can here the bow go off [gt whitetails ] on here its his set up


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jul 9, 2012)

Went frog gigging with honder 2000 the other night. Quiet....quiet.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a 3500 running peak 3k running from brandsmart I put a little barrier made from a ladder rack and plywood used hinges to still access my dry storage and it is super quiet up front behind it on the other hand is loud.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2012)

bullardsls1 said:


> jerry that troybuilt  u got do u have to mix your oil with your gas ?
> also i here alot about the champions for a cheap genny there quite
> if i was running a guide service i would be looking at hondas and yahama  . i got a friend that has 4 400 w hps lights with a yammer hammer and u can here the bow go off [gt whitetails ] on here its his set up



No, it runs off of strait gas but it is loud. I made a sound shield out of celotex and it really helped but I want more quiet. 

The celotex does work well and only cost about $6 a sheet. A 4X8 sheet will make two shields and weighs less than a pound.  If you only cut one side of the material you can fold it right up. One of my better (albeit few) ideas.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2012)

UpSouth811 said:


> get a yamaha genny thats what we use.....heard good things from generac also...heard mixed things about hondas



Lookin hard at those also. Their "quiet models" are rated at 60db which is as good as a Honda but a good deal cheaper.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2012)

Honda EU2000 are 925-950 new here locally


----------



## GT Whitetail (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a yamaha running (4) 400 watt HPS lights and its really quite at 60 dbs which is equivalent to common speech at a distance of 7'. I found it on craigslist. Good luck
GT


----------



## markland (Jul 11, 2012)

Jerry give me a call here at Muzzy and I can go over some options for you with your situation.  Thanks


----------



## Havinfun (Jul 11, 2012)

Jerry I run a 3500 Champion would be glad to bring it and shoot outa your boat sometime.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a generic for six year running a welder almost every day knock on wood still going ,you can go to muffler shop and get a Factory muffler they off a Honda civic, we got one they had cut  off a car, we. Rigged it up on the side a had them make a extension pipe so it could slip on muffler and put all the noise and fumes 15ftor so in air.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 18, 2012)

Loos like I may go with a Yamaha unit. Cheaper than a Honda by a good bit and with solid reviews.  Mark, I will call.

Thanks evevyone.


----------

